# Latest news



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, for those that don't know, I am living in Central Florida now. Palm Bay, FL to be exact. In doing so, I'm ready to start things going again and plan on offering new products.

The majority of these products will be based on the Dayton RS line of drivers. Some also based on the standard aluminum line of drivers that Dayton offers. These products even include subwoofers. I have 3 different subs in the works using the RS 10", 12" and 15". The 10" is basically finished, using a 300W amp BASH amp in a 13" cube sealed enclosure. I've posted a picture of the 10" in the gallery subforum here along with a couple of other speakers I've built for myself, my family and my customers. The 12" sub will most likely be housed in a 15" sealed cube with a 500W BASH amp and the 15" in an 18" cube sealed enclosure with a yet to be determined amp. It may also use the 500W BASH amp but I may also mate it to a 1000W amp. I do have a driver here to test though so I should know something before too long.

If anyone is interested in more details please feel free to post here or send me an email or PM.


----------

